# The Cyclura Thread!



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Seeing as there is not a lot of good, solid, reliable information on these amazing genus. I though it would a be a good idea to make a central thread where people can discuss there husbandry, research and general information (and LOTS of pictures) on these awesome lizards!

To start us off I will list up the genus Wikipedia entries:

Cyclura - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And of this genus, two species seem most common in captivity:

*Rhinocerous (Rhino) Iguana - Cyclura cornuta:*
Rhinoceros Iguana - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia









*Cuban rock iguana **(Cuban ground iguana) - Cyclura nubila:*
Cyclura nubila - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia









I definitely plan on getting one of these guys in the near future, but I want to be prepared! So, like the Iguana Thread and the Chuckwalla Thread let's make this thread informative, useful, fun and above all, fact.

:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

You want facts you got them!
check out this bad boy!

cyclura
This discussed a number of cyclura species.
There are many useful peices of information around on cyclura but again as with _iguana iguana _an awful lot of bad information from what I have seen too, this is probibly the best information I have came across in regard to cyclura species.

Hope you enjoy it as much as I did, it discussed a wide range of things, handling, maintenance, nutrition, lighting, habitats, and a range of cyclura species.

I had this sent to me last year via one of the iguana groups when I began looking into a cuban rock iguana myself.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> You want facts you got them!
> check out this bad boy!
> 
> cyclura
> ...


That's some good information and a great way to start the thread, thanks Sal!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

MrC4FF said:


> That's some good information and a great way to start the thread, thanks Sal!


 
Your welcome, just remember that what an iguana LIKES eating isn't what it should eat  the two should be treated separately


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Heres a couple of ours

pebbles









buster

















Tryed to get a pic of blue but she was havin non of it :lol2:


----------



## pinball (May 6, 2012)

*Dio*

They look lovely winno, can I ask how old they are, trying to get comparison to Dio who's 20 months.


----------



## pinball (May 6, 2012)

Try again?


----------



## bloodisntred (May 21, 2012)

wow i actually wonder how many spicies of iguana there are?
i really like the look of theese iguanas but especially the cayman iguana i want one


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

bloodisntred said:


> wow i actually wonder how many spicies of iguana there are?
> i really like the look of theese iguanas but especially the cayman iguana i want one


 
It is a biiiiig family of lizards lol.
half of them are completely protected though, and most are endangerd to some degree or another.


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

pinball said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> Try again?


He's very handsome :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

the two in the pix are both 18.5 months


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*

Try these links there is some very interesting reading on them.


ARKive - Rhinoceros iguana videos, photos and facts - Cyclura cornuta

Reptilecare.com - Feeding Cyclura Iguanas

Iguana Diets - Setting the Record Straight

http://www.iucn-isg.org/actionplan/ch2/grandcayman.php

http://www.herpnut.com/page.php?page=home


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for that Bump, awesome reading!


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*



MrC4FF said:


> Thanks for that Bump, awesome reading!


Will have to get some pictures up soon.:2thumb:


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

great thread


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

RobK. said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image



Superb young female you have there what age is she.


----------



## pinball (May 6, 2012)

Good news, Dio has started eating now, she ate the whole bowl of greens yesterday.

She has taken dandelion and spring greens from my hand (she did have one hissy fit but i just sat it out lol) and she has come out her viv for a wander about before going back to her viv.

She still won't let me touch her yet, but just being patient, she will be nice when she happy:2thumb:


----------



## pinball (May 6, 2012)

*sooo busy!!!*

So busy at shop today, i've found and read this pdf file/book


http://nswfmpa.org/Husbandry Manuals/Published Manuals/Reptilia/Rhino Iguana.pdf


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

RobK. said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Shes beautiful mate:mf_dribble:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

let get this thread moving come on Bump lookin forward to seeing your beauts mate


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

winno said:


> let get this thread moving come on Bump lookin forward to seeing your beauts mate
> 
> image
> image
> ...



OK Fella will do soon, will try and get a friend on his user name is the toffeeman:no1:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

BUMP2010 said:


> OK Fella will do soon, will try and get a friend on his user name is the toffeeman:no1:


Yeah I have spoken to him before AMAZING ANIMALSSSSSSS:gasp::gasp::gasp:

Love his chucks too


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

BUMP2010 said:


> Superb young female you have there what age is she.


its a he and he will be two in September


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

rgkempton - YouTube


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*



RobK. said:


> its a he and he will be two in September


OK if you sure about the sex? superb animal whatever sex it is. Who sexed it for you at twenty months?:welcome:


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*



BUMP2010 said:


> OK Fella will do soon, will try and get a friend on his user name is the toffeeman:no1:



Here is the picture of my youngest male Bump ( hence the user name ) when he was just 12 weeks, sent this to Particle Reptile Keeping and it's in this months, do take a look.


----------



## toffeeman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

*cyclura*

hi guys great to see a thread for cyclura thanks for letting me no bump 2010 (top bloke) been keeping rhino an cuban igs for 4 year solid now but got my first one 15 year ago when they were like rocking horse poo,at minute i have 7 adult rhinos 6 adult cubans an my favorite pair my exuma island iguanas,i spend £50-£60 a week on fruit an veg


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

BUMP2010 said:


> OK Fella will do soon, will try and get a friend on his user name is the toffeeman:no1:





toffeeman123 said:


> hi guys great to see a thread for cyclura thanks for letting me no bump 2010 (top bloke) been keeping rhino an cuban igs for 4 year solid now but got my first one 15 year ago when they were like rocking horse poo,at minute i have 7 adult rhinos 6 adult cubans an my favorite pair my exuma island iguanas,i spend £50-£60 a week on fruit an veg


Nice wone mate good to se you on here.:no1:


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

My boy, buddy. He is 3 in October.



















Buddy and my son;


















Having a scratch off me;



























Bit of background on him- when I got him,he had an accident with his previous owner- he had gotten behind a radiator that was on( obviously when a baby!) and it caused two burns on his back. They are getting darker with each shed and I have had my vet look at them and he says they are healed nicely.
Buddy is now 42 inches long and weighs in at 3 kg. can't wait till he stops putting all his food into growth length wise and bulks out a bit more :2thumb:
Buddy is kept in my converted garage in a 12 ft x 4ft high x 3ft wide viv.( these pics are when he had half of this viv) He has a 5ft shelf 2ft off the ground which he basks on( and seems to do the biggest turds on,which is lovely having them baking under the flood lamps,smells lovely lol!)
He gets fed a big mixture of greens ,veg and fruit and mazuri exotic leaf eater pellets.


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Dan Bristow said:


> My boy, buddy. He is 3 in October.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


He's a gorgeous boy cant wait till mine get like that:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

here some of ours again


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

winno said:


> here some of ours again
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Hi Mate love the bottom pic just superb, don't wish them older they will get there soon enough on there own.:no1:


----------



## toffeeman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

*pics*

been trying to put some pics up but it wont let me downloaded a load of pics to photobucket but still cant get them to work can anyone help


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

toffeeman123 said:


> been trying to put some pics up but it wont let me downloaded a load of pics to photobucket but still cant get them to work can anyone help


If you email them over i will put them up for your  
[email protected]


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

toffeeman123 said:


> been trying to put some pics up but it wont let me downloaded a load of pics to photobucket but still cant get them to work can anyone help


Hi mate, put the hand over the pic you want to upload on photo bucket, you will get a drop down menu, click on the direct link, then go to your RFUK post open the upload pic and left click on the http/ bar, on drop down menu left click on paste do not right click otherwise it will not work, well it dose not for me if i do that. Hope this helps.

Cheers Mate Keith


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

These are Toffeeman123's 

3 MALES CUBAN ROCKS:mf_dribble:

























3 FEMALE CUBAN ROCKS:mf_dribble: Hello ladys

























NOW ITS RHINO TIME:notworthy:

2 MALES

















& 5 FEMALES










































AND AS FAR AS I AM AWARE THIS IS THE ONLY PAIR IN THE UK THE

EXUMA ISLANDsssss:flrt::mf_dribble:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

WOW need to give my thumbs a rest after that lot


----------



## toffeeman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

*my cyclura*

many thanks for that winno really appreciated,yes the exumas are the only uk pair hoping for some lewisi next but that could be a while before that happens though..... where are your rhinos from winno? buddys looking well dan youve done a great job with him thanks john


----------



## toffeeman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorted keith thanks:no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

toffeeman123 said:


> sorted keith thanks:no1:


 
Love those cuban rock iguanas dude! they look awesome!


----------



## toffeeman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for that but ive been told there not true cubans but hybrids,they were imported from czech republic a few year ago now the dad was a lewisi from brno zoo in and there mum was a cuban,you dont see that many in the uk as you do the rhinos thanks john


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

toffeeman123 said:


> many thanks for that winno really appreciated,yes the exumas are the only uk pair hoping for some lewisi next but that could be a while before that happens though..... where are your rhinos from winno? buddys looking well dan youve done a great job with him thanks john


 
No worries dude
peddles and buster are both German bred we got them of CPR they picked them up from Hamm
Blue was from Spain we purchased from penfold they work brought into Strictly reptiles

LEWISI :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: fingers crossed buddy my dream iggy along with exumas and galapagos pinks.

You get a lewisi and sorry mate im inviting myself round:lol2:


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

winno said:


> These are Toffeeman123's
> 
> 3 MALES CUBAN ROCKS:mf_dribble:
> image
> ...


Nice one mate so the top male picture is the one from Essex Y or N? and yes i am sure the Figginsi's are the only pair in the UK:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

toffeeman123 said:


> thanks for that but ive been told there not true cubans but hybrids,they were imported from czech republic a few year ago now the dad was a lewisi from brno zoo in and there mum was a cuban,you dont see that many in the uk as you do the rhinos thanks john



John pm me on this one ta.


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

*Roni my Rhino*











old enclosure



















new


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

BUMP2010 said:


> OK if you sure about the sex? superb animal whatever sex it is. Who sexed it for you at twenty months?:welcome:


no need , he started showing his hemipenes at about 14 months . two bulges at the vent , one on each side , large pores , 

its the last thing you see every time he takes a poop . also sperm . He's is some what potty trained and will go in a clear tub of warm water . as seen here . he is very well endowed . LOL


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

what do you keep your Iguana at as far as humidity ? is it humid where you live ? If not , what do you do ? and what % . Its very dry where we live so i need to use a ultrasonic humidify.



















reptile fogger - YouTube


----------



## toffeeman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

hi keith the top male rhino was from milan zoo the 2nd male is the one from essex


----------



## toffeeman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

on the exumas as far as i no there is only 4 pair in europe


----------



## toffeeman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

winno said:


> No worries dude
> peddles and buster are both German bred we got them of CPR they picked them up from Hamm
> Blue was from Spain we purchased from penfold they work brought into Strictly reptiles
> 
> ...


 your more than welcome if your over this way to come and have a look at the zoo an if you get the galapagos pinks put me down for some babies


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

toffeeman123 said:


> your more than welcome if your over this way to come and have a look at the zoo an if you get the galapagos pinks put me down for some babies


 
Ill take you up on that sometime buddy but the odds of me getting the galapagos pinks I would say is 1 in a million at the mo so wouldnt get your hopes up YET:lol2:


----------



## toffeeman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

youd be more than welcome anytime,as for the pinks i dont think they will be in the private collection for ages yet


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

toffeeman123 said:


> your more than welcome if your over this way to come and have a look at the zoo an if you get the galapagos pinks put me down for some babies



Yes and me Mate.


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*



toffeeman123 said:


> thanks for that but ive been told there not true cubans but hybrids,they were imported from czech republic a few year ago now the dad was a lewisi from brno zoo in and there mum was a cuban,you dont see that many in the uk as you do the rhinos thanks john



Just was interested to find out what this was about and if it was that pair of so called Lewessi hybreads i was interested in and you went and hade a look at.

Cheers Keith


----------



## toffeeman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

hi keith did you get my pm


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*



toffeeman123 said:


> hi keith did you get my pm


Yes Mate thanks. :welcome:


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*

This one should make you smile, we sent this to P,R,K as well just waiting to se if they print it.








​


----------



## toffeeman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

good pic that mate


----------



## toffeeman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

can i ask you all what kind of vitamin powders are you all using


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi John. ive started using this one; Repashy-Superveggie

its not cheap but from what ive heard about repashy and the time and quality that goes into it im hoping its worth it. plus as its a all in one, its saves having 2/3 different pots kicking about. if you wanted it for your collection though id be tempted to see if they could get some bigger bags in for you :2thumb:


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

winno said:


> He's a gorgeous boy cant wait till mine get like that:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 
thanks!! yours look like they are coming on nicely. :no1:


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

BUMP2010 said:


> This one should make you smile, we sent this to P,R,K as well just waiting to se if they print it.
> 
> image​



Go on all of you have a guess at the sex of this Rhino?:whistling2:


----------



## pinball (May 6, 2012)

BUMP2010 said:


> This one should make you smile, we sent this to P,R,K as well just waiting to se if they print it.
> 
> image​




Excellent pic, I got one similar last week


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

pinball said:


> Excellent pic, I got one similar last week
> 
> image



Nice one mate.:no1:


----------



## toffeeman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dan Bristow said:


> Hi John. ive started using this one; Repashy-Superveggie
> 
> its not cheap but from what ive heard about repashy and the time and quality that goes into it im hoping its worth it. plus as its a all in one, its saves having 2/3 different pots kicking about. if you wanted it for your collection though id be tempted to see if they could get some bigger bags in for you :2thumb:


 hi dan not seen that one id need one bag a week :lol2:


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

toffeeman123 said:


> hi dan not seen that one id need one bag a week :lol2:


Dose anyone no where you can buy larger bags of this Superveggie?:2thumb:


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

toffeeman123 said:


> hi dan not seen that one id need one bag a week :lol2:


Yep,at that size you would :lol2:



BUMP2010 said:


> Dose anyone no where you can buy larger bags of this Superveggie?:2thumb:



If you email nick lumb at the place I linked I'm sure he will get some bigger bags if asked. If not Pangea reptiles will ship to the uk :2thumb:


----------



## pinball (May 6, 2012)

Seems that She's starting to calm down a bit... She will now walk between our legs etc, but she won't let me touch her yet 
Please excuse state of garden lol, you know how challenging a lawnmower can be:whistling2:


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

BUMP2010 said:


> Here is the picture of my youngest male Bump ( hence the user name ) when he was just 12 weeks, sent this to Particle Reptile Keeping and it's in this months, do take a look.
> 
> image


cute little guy !!:2thumb:


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura in P R K*



RobK. said:


> cute little guy !!:2thumb:



Hi Rob yes but not so little any moor he was 2 years last May will post an up to date pic soon, try and take some new pics tomorrow time permitting.:2thumb:


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

Well the supplement I linked is going down well! He is eating a full 12" dinner plate full of greens,veg n fruit piled high everyday at the min( I do now give him a day off food though and also one day just iguana and mazuri pellets,then 5 straight days of the greens etc)

Quick Q for you more experienced rhino ig keepers....can you successfully introduce a female to a male to live together permanently? I'd love to get him a girlfriend and instead of keeping them in the 12x3x4 viv,I'd rip that out and just let them have the full insulated garage,decked out properly for them obviously,so they have a 12ftx9ftx7ft high space to themselves!


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Dan Bristow said:


> Well the supplement I linked is going down well! He is eating a full 12" dinner plate full of greens,veg n fruit piled high everyday at the min( I do now give him a day off food though and also one day just iguana and mazuri pellets,then 5 straight days of the greens etc)
> 
> Quick Q for you more experienced rhino ig keepers....can you successfully introduce a female to a male to live together permanently? I'd love to get him a girlfriend and instead of keeping them in the 12x3x4 viv,I'd rip that out and just let them have the full insulated garage,decked out properly for them obviously,so they have a 12ftx9ftx7ft high space to themselves!


Hi Fella 

I am the only one on here that i no of and i stress no of that has done this successfully with a pair of Rhino's but if any of you have also achieved this please step forward all opinions / knowledge gratefully received and listened to.

I am quite happy to let you no how we achieved this but it is fare to much for my s--t typing skills so will PM you my land line.


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

RobK. said:


> cute little guy !!:2thumb:





BUMP2010 said:


> Hi Rob yes but not so little any moor he was 2 years last May will post an up to date pic soon, try and take some new pics tomorrow time permitting.:2thumb:


As promised just taken these pictures today, Bump as he is now at 2 years and a month.

Hope you all like them.










The blue you can see half way up his flank is the reflection in his glass doors of the temp on our incubator.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

BUMP2010 said:


> As promised just taken these pictures today, Bump as he is now at 2 years and a month.
> 
> Hope you all like them.
> 
> ...


 
He is beautiful mate :no1:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

BUMP2010 said:


> As promised just taken these pictures today, Bump as he is now at 2 years and a month.
> 
> Hope you all like them.
> 
> ...


Very nice mate :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

So where do you live? could you leave a door coincidentally unlocked so that I can steal him with little resistance? : victory:

That's one pretty boy!


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

BUMP2010 said:


> As promised just taken these pictures today, Bump as he is now at 2 years and a month.
> 
> Hope you all like them.
> 
> ...


looking good mate.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

How does everyone keep there cyclura then? lets all state what we do and it may help new owners or even us, as we all know there are not that many decent care sheets for these animals about.
heres what i do for my Rhino Iguana;

he is 42 inches long and weighs 3kilos plus
i keep him in a 12ft long by 3ft wide by 4ft high wooden viv. 
his substrate; half of the viv is orchid bark and the other half lino(this is the side i put his food bowl) i spray the orchid bark daily. i am tempted to tile the full floor though and just provide a big tub full of moist soil for a humid hide.
on one side he has 3x 60watt blue spot bulbs on a dimmer stat,set to 85F.this stays on 24/7 but as the day flood bulbs heat up these normally dim right down. i also have a 4ft 12% T8 arcadia tube this side on for 12 hours a day.
on the other side i have a 5ft by 18inch shelf which is 2ft off the ground.he gets to this by simply jumping up to it or he has a big branch that goes up to it. the shelf is lino'd too and has 3x large slate tiles on top of this to soak up the basking heat. above the shelf is a 4ft aracadia 12% T5 tube and an arcadia 100watt mvb.also there are 2x 100watt halogen flood bulbs.these are also in a dimmer stat that is off to the side of the shelf and set to 90F. this gives a surface basking spot on the shelf that is 140F.these are all on for 12 hours a day and this all gives an air temp gradient from 90ish F to low 80's on the other side of the viv.
i feed him a mixture of greens inc but not exclusively; spring greens, watercress,rocket,romaine lettuce,endive etc etc
i feed him these veg; parsnip,carrot,butternut squash plus others
i also add herbs weekly such as parsley and also give him a bit of fruit weekly(blueberries,raspberries,strawberries,grapes,melon,papaya etc)
i also give him mazuri.eu exotic leaf eater pellets and zoomed iguana diet pellets.
his feeding frequency is 5x days greens,veg and fruit, 1x day of pellets, 1x day off.
i supplement his greens with repashy superveggie powder at every feeding of greens.
he gets fresh water daily.
think thats it??!!
hope this helps someone
Dan


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Dan Bristow said:


> How does everyone keep there cyclura then? lets all state what we do and it may help new owners or even us, as we all know there are not that many decent care sheets for these animals about.
> heres what i do for my Rhino Iguana;
> 
> he is 42 inches long and weighs 3kilos plus
> ...


The first thing that jumps out at me from this is, you say your Rhino is 42" long and his weight is 3KG is this correct? What age is he? My older pair are both slightly over the 42" mark but only buy 1/4 to 1/2" she has laid a clutch of infertile eggs this year and that takes a lot out of them but she still has a weight of around 8KG and i top form she will be at least 9KG Our male is 9+KG now.

Here is a couple of pictures of Deago our Male he is about 5.5 years old.:2thumb:


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

Mine has slowed down as far as length . he went from 13'' - 41'' in 14 months . not sure what he weights ,ke will be 2 years old in October .I got him march of 2011 he's filled out and has a round belly so he's good . I will have to say keeping one in N Utah where its very dry is not cheap . i go through 20 gallons of distilled water and 4 gallons of spring water . and the electric bill goes up 100 dollars a month in the winter I have 1200 Us loors on his two indoor cages and one outdoor . I have spent 100s of hours setting and watchung and taming my Rhino . No regrets though . BUT my wife thinks i am nuts !!:bash:

march 2011










now


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

BUMP2010 said:


> The first thing that jumps out at me from this is, you say your Rhino is 42" long and his weight is 3KG is this correct? What age is he? My older pair are both slightly over the 42" mark but only buy 1/4 to 1/2" she has laid a clutch of infertile eggs this year and that takes a lot out of them but she still has a weight of around 8KG and i top form she will be at least 9KG Our male is 9+KG now.
> 
> Here is a couple of pictures of Deago our Male he is about 5.5 years old.:2thumb:
> 
> ...



Hi mate. He is about 2 yrs and 6 months. He wasnt eating that well when I first got him. Always been picky. I ended up taking him to the vets and got a feacal sample done.all was ok,bar he had a strain of salmonella .vet said 90% of reps carry it but still best to treat it.he had 5 x injections of fortum( think that's how it's spelt?) and now his appetite has gone through the roof,not picky at all now. Even so, he is a healthy weight,with a nice fat tail base and good reserves on his hide legs. The vet was also very happy with his weight. I also spoke to a guy who breeds these in Europe and he said that for his age he is on the right tracks. I personally think that he will start filling out now as he has grown so much length wise in the time I have had him. I'm very happy with his progress now and look forward to him getting to the weights yours are.
Dan


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

Dan Bristow said:


> Hi mate. He is about 2 yrs and 6 months. He wasn't eating that well when I first got him. Always been picky.
> Dan


mine is still very very picky . next time he poops i will take a sample to the vet just to make sure all is well . It been a while since he's had his poop tested .


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

RobK. said:


> mine is still very very picky . next time he poops i will take a sample to the vet just to make sure all is well . It been a while since he's had his poop tested .


 
Hi Rob. since mine had his injections etc he is now eating a 12" dinner plate piled high with food every time i offer it!! Has taken alot of worry off me. Just get yours tested,if for nothing else, peace of mind.
Dan


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

BUMP2010 said:


> The first thing that jumps out at me from this is, you say your Rhino is 42" long and his weight is 3KG is this correct? What age is he? My older pair are both slightly over the 42" mark but only buy 1/4 to 1/2" she has laid a clutch of infertile eggs this year and that takes a lot out of them but she still has a weight of around 8KG and i top form she will be at least 9KG Our male is 9+KG now.
> 
> Here is a couple of pictures of Deago our Male he is about 5.5 years old.:2thumb:
> 
> ...





Dan Bristow said:


> How does everyone keep there cyclura then? lets all state what we do and it may help new owners or even us, as we all know there are not that many decent care sheets for these animals about.
> heres what i do for my Rhino Iguana;
> 
> he is 42 inches long and weighs 3kilos plus
> ...





RobK. said:


> Mine has slowed down as far as length . he went from 13'' - 41'' in 14 months . not sure what he weights ,ke will be 2 years old in October .I got him march of 2011 he's filled out and has a round belly so he's good . I will have to say keeping one in N Utah where its very dry is not cheap . i go through 20 gallons of distilled water and 4 gallons of spring water . and the electric bill goes up 100 dollars a month in the winter I have 1200 Us loors on his two indoor cages and one outdoor . I have spent 100s of hours setting and watchung and taming my Rhino . No regrets though . BUT my wife thinks i am nuts !!:bash:
> 
> march 2011
> 
> ...



Well your rhino's have certainly grown in a different manner to mine, Bump who is 2 years 1 month old now he is quite chunky but only 30" to 32" in length. 

Jazz his partner to be who is just about three years old, again chunky but still under 3ft not sure of there weight but now you have me interested so we will have to get the scales out and get all four of them weighed in and measured up just to see.

Just shows you how Rhino's differ in there growth patterns, will have to get some up to date pics of Jazz up on here.

Keep up the good posts people, Cheers Keith:2thumb:

Do you include any animal protein in there diet?


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

BUMP2010 said:


> W
> 
> Do you include any animal protein in there diet?


no i decided not to .


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes same here, no anImal protein, just foods that I listed earlier. The guy I spoke to who breeds these said the same as you- that he was long for his age. I'm hoping for him to start filling out now. I'm actually going looking for a bigger food dish today and am also going to add another couple of bags of greens to his weekly diet as his plate has been spotlessly clean this past week everyday, so I'm guessing I'm not filling him now, even though it's a 12" dinner plate piled high!


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Dan Bristow said:


> Yes same here, no anImal protein, just foods that I listed earlier. The guy I spoke to who breeds these said the same as you- that he was long for his age. I'm hoping for him to start filling out now. I'm actually going looking for a bigger food dish today and am also going to add another couple of bags of greens to his weekly diet as his plate has been spotlessly clean this past week everyday, so I'm guessing I'm not filling him now, even though it's a 12" dinner plate piled high!



Food Dishes, we use the largest Exo Terra water bowls, you can get well enough food in these for an adult but the best thing is the bowls are heavy so they can not turn them over as a couple of our rhinos like to do.
see picture


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

BUMP2010 said:


> Food Dishes, we use the largest Exo Terra water bowls, you can get well enough food in these for an adult but the best thing is the bowls are heavy so they can not turn them over as a couple of our rhinos like to do.
> see picture
> 
> image


Hi mate,what size are these bowls,diameter wise? Do yours leave any or eat the lot? I just think mine would eat more if given it as he literally leaves nothing!


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Dan Bristow said:


> Hi mate,what size are these bowls,diameter wise? Do yours leave any or eat the lot? I just think mine would eat more if given it as he literally leaves nothing!


The bowls are 9" across and approx 2" deep, have a look in any decent rep shop they should stock them


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

BUMP2010 said:


> The bowls are 9" across and approx 2" deep, have a look in any decent rep shop they should stock them


Yep thought so- I have a couple kicking about but just wanted to ensure they weren't any bigger ones. It wouldn't be big enough for how much mine is eating at the min unfortunately. Thanks anyway


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

*just another photo*


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*



Dan Bristow said:


> Yep thought so- I have a couple kicking about but just wanted to ensure they weren't any bigger ones. It wouldn't be big enough for how much mine is eating at the min unfortunately. Thanks anyway



Hmmmmmmmmmmmm well if you say so, so he is getting through moor food than a 9.5kg adult male then.

The only sensible bowl i have see other than that is the large snake bowls, John in lost world had some last i was there.:notworthy:


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

RobK. said:


> image


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

BUMP2010 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm well if you say so, so he is getting through moor food than a 9.5kg adult male then.
> 
> The only sensible bowl i have see other than that is the large snake bowls, John in lost world had some last i was there.:notworthy:


I wouldn't know if he is getting through more than yours, all I know is at the min he is eating a full dinner plate,piled about 3 inches high with food a day, hence the bowl not being big enough. Ive tried the deep ceramic bowls, but he seems to prefer to eat out of a flatish bowl, god knows why!!!?!!


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Dan Bristow said:


> I wouldn't know if he is getting through more than yours, all I know is at the min he is eating a full dinner plate,piled about 3 inches high with food a day, hence the bowl not being big enough. Ive tried the deep ceramic bowls, but he seems to prefer to eat out of a flatish bowl, god knows why!!!?!!



We have been keeping Cyclura for some years now and i no whats going on here, so when the Cyclura has finished training you and you have realised what happening, then get back to us. 

I will say this, it is worth looking at the many ways you cut up your leaves and veg, think about it ? you can get much moor leaf and veg in a bowl than you will ever get on a plat twice it's size.:notworthy:

O" and the answer to your next question is 1979.


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

RobK. said:


> image





RobK. said:


> image


Hi Rob 1 for you of my oldest male Deago.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

BUMP2010 said:


> We have been keeping Cyclura for some years now and i no whats going on here, so when the Cyclura has finished training you and you have realised what happening, then get back to us.
> 
> I will say this, it is worth looking at the many ways you cut up your leaves and veg, think about it ? you can get much moor leaf and veg in a bowl than you will ever get on a plat twice it's size.:notworthy:
> 
> O" and the answer to your next question is 1979.



I didn't have any other Q's?

As for training me?? I have tried feeding out of various bowls and found he much prefers eating off this type of plate....not every animal is the same. Just because you've been keeping them longer doesn't mean you know what suits me or my rhino. When you've got your head out your own a**e then get back to me. I appreciate you may be trying to help but your tone isn't very helpful, if anything it is very patronising .
I have also kept many big lizards for close to 20 yrs now also, so im not exactly new to this...again, I appreciate that doesn't include cyclura, but a lot of my experience is transferable.

Now let's get back on track... Deago looks fantastic, as does yours Rob.
Does deago shake his head about when he is shedding his head? Mine is at the min. Got plenty of things to rub on and he is getting a good soak everyday so I guess it'll help him!


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Dan Bristow said:


> I didn't have any other Q's?
> 
> As for training me?? I have tried feeding out of various bowls and found he much prefers eating off this type of plate....not every animal is the same. Just because you've been keeping them longer doesn't mean you know what suits me or my rhino. When you've got your head out your own a**e then get back to me. I appreciate you may be trying to help but your tone isn't very helpful, if anything it is very patronising .
> I have also kept many big lizards for close to 20 yrs now also, so im not exactly new to this...again, I appreciate that doesn't include cyclura, but a lot of my experience is transferable.
> ...


Just pre-empting a question that would have raised it's head some time.


I might have been a little patronising or even condescending but certainly was not dam right rude, and as for having my head where the sun dose not shine , I'm a little to straight talking with the experience to back it up for that to be the case, sorry to disappoint.

About you being trained by your rhino, that's what they do it if you let them and you did, next it will be silver service with a finger / claw bowl and a napkin. :lol2:

A cyclura the size of yours may find it a little easier to eat from a dinner plate, so try what we did buy them different size bowls as they progress in age / size so the lip hight dose not put them off, what was that about being trained. 

Do remember Rhino's are one of the toughest breed of lizard there is and if they want it there is not much that will stand in there way obversely within the confines of a house or viv environment so don't be fooled. 

Now if you want to get back to serious Cuclura talking then lets go.:2thumb:


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

*checking out his new rock .*


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*



RobK. said:


> image


Nice looking Male you have there.


Looks like he likes his new Rock mate.


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

Dan Bristow said:


> Hi Rob. since mine had his injections etc he is now eating a 12" dinner plate
> Dan


mine has NEVER eaten that well . but has grown fast and seems fat . I had a fecal test done about a 7 months ago and they said everything was good . BUT he's never had a big appetite .


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

RobK. said:


> image


i ended up removing the rock . it too porous and hard to clean . he pooped all over it and i could not get it as clean as i like , so its part of our landscape now .it was also too darn heavy for me too remove and clean with a bad back 96 Lbs


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

some of buster








































Gizmo, Violet, Rose & Poppy. Just thought id ad this picture in cos i like it


----------



## pinball (May 6, 2012)

*Getting tamer*

After spending twenty minutes stroking Dio with the tongs, she finally let me stroke her:2thumb:

She still a bit hissy in her viv but we're getting there!


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

pinball said:


> After spending twenty minutes stroking Dio with the tongs, she finally let me stroke her:2thumb:
> 
> She still a bit hissy in her viv but we're getting there!
> 
> ...



Keep at it mate they can be really hard work but it is all worth it in the end.:2thumb:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

pinball said:


> After spending twenty minutes stroking Dio with the tongs, she finally let me stroke her:2thumb:
> 
> She still a bit hissy in her viv but we're getting there!
> 
> ...


Exact same process im going through with buster. 

pebles and blue arnt ready yet.

God luck with Dio shes a cutey


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*



winno said:


> Exact same process im going through with buster.
> 
> pebles and blue arnt ready yet.
> 
> God luck with Dio shes a cutey



Hi Fella they are hard enough to get tame so domt leave pebles and blue untill they get older start as soon as you can.


----------



## pinball (May 6, 2012)

winno said:


> Exact same process im going through with buster.
> 
> pebles and blue arnt ready yet.
> 
> God luck with Dio shes a cutey


Yeah, she's a cutey most of the time... Just shut my eyes and hope she misses when she has her hissy fit lol.
Buster look good too.
Thanks to bump2010 for all is help and I'm so looking forward to a tame baby at the end of it:flrt:


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*



pinball said:


> Yeah, she's a cutey most of the time... Just shut my eyes and hope she misses when she has her hissy fit lol.
> Buster look good too.
> Thanks to bump2010 for all is help and I'm so looking forward to a tame baby at the end of it:flrt:


Hay no probs we all need help at times, some moor than others & me moor than most, but that's another story Hmmmmmm.

Just go's to show with Cyclura you never quite no what they are thinking, our second oldest Rhino Jazz has taken a hell of a time to get tame.

Used to were gardening gloves to go in there if i had to get her out as the cow would always bit me, and hard, but as if over night she has changed completely.:welcome:: victory:


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Fijian's*

Hi all as some of you will no Caz and I lost our gorgeous little Fijian Female Gem on the 1st of June this year. 

We have been lucky enough to find another female to cheer-up our male Bandit ( picture below ), she is a little larger than him and a year and a half older but the main thing is they are getting on well together after just two days.

Now we need your HELP we would like NAME suggestions PLEASE as many and as varied as you like, some thing to go with his name Bandit or just about anything you can think of , PM or post them.

Thanks a in anticipation.

Keith & Caz 

PS Going to post this on the Iguana thread as well.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

heres a little vid of pebles and buster having some Dindins

Rhinos Eating - YouTube


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

winno said:


> heres a little vid of pebles and buster having some Dindins
> 
> Rhinos Eating - YouTube



Nice one mate looks like the cress got well distributed around.


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

BUMP2010 said:


> Nice one mate looks like the cress got well distributed around.


Yeah I put a plate either end to make sure they all get a fair share otherwise buster gobbles the lot:lol2:


----------



## D.tregarth (May 5, 2011)

Is there anyone breeding _Cyclura lewisi_ in the U.K. ?


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*



D.tregarth said:


> Is there anyone breeding _Cyclura lewisi_ in the U.K. ?



Not as fare as I know, I hear there are one or two in privet collections in the EU. 

Try this [email protected]


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

couple of head shots
















: victory:


----------



## D.tregarth (May 5, 2011)

BUMP2010 said:


> Not as fare as I know, I hear there are one or two in privet collections in the EU.
> 
> Try this [email protected]


Thanks, Juergen supplied our _Ctenosaura defensor_ last year. A really great guy, and the only person I know of with _Cyclura lewisi_. 5the price tag could make you cry though) .... maybe next year.


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*



D.tregarth said:


> Thanks, Juergen supplied our _Ctenosaura defensor_ last year. A really great guy, and the only person I know of with _Cyclura lewisi_. 5the price tag could make you cry though) .... maybe next year.


Never meet him but i have some of his Cyclura & Fasciatus, I hard that the price was 5K and only had one baby for sale? No what you mean about Lewisi they have always been a weakness of mine.:welcome:


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Show*

Hi all are any of you lot going to the Norwich Rep Show tomorrow, Sunday 07/07/12:2thumb:* ?*


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Great thread, Its helped me a lot in my decision to absolutely get one of these amazing lizards.

It was between one of these or a caiman lizard...but i think the decision is final now as a Rhino would suit my life so much more!


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

must be some more cyclura keepers out there :gasp:

heres some more pix anyway

Blue

























Blue and Pebbles









pebbles










Buster


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*

Hi all do take a look at this more info i have found. http://data.iucn.org/dbtw-wpd/edocs/2000-032.pdf


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

just thought i would bump this thread back to the top , with a few more photos .

being it my favourite thread !!! :no1:


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

RobK. said:


> just thought i would bump this thread back to the top , with a few more photos .
> 
> being it my favourite thread !!! :no1:
> 
> ...



Hi Rob 

The first picture is superb, shows him of perfectly.

Like the way the second pic has turnd out with-out the flash looks good.

Cheers Keith 

Here is a couple of Deago


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

BUMP2010 said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> The first picture is superb, shows him of perfectly.
> 
> ...


looking good , how old is he ?


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*



RobK. said:


> looking good , how old is he ?



Hi Rob Deago is now coming up to six years old and has the most laid back temperament i have ever seen in a Rhino and at around 9.5KG or over 20lbs that's just as well. 

Cheers Keith


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

video if him sleeping on my chest


sleepy rhino iguana - YouTube


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## TeguBuzz (Jul 19, 2012)

Here are some pics of Buzz, my cayman rock iguana.


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

RobK. said:


> looking good , how old is he ?





BUMP2010 said:


> Hi Rob Deago is now coming up to six years old and has the most laid back temperament i have ever seen in a Rhino and at around 9.5KG or over 20lbs that's just as well.
> 
> Cheers Keith





TeguBuzz said:


> Here are some pics of Buzz, my cayman rock iguana.
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Superb looking Fella you have there, they are not available in the UK and if they were the cost would run into thousands of £, how old is he?

Cheers Keith


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

BUMP2010 said:


> Hi Rob Deago is now coming up to six years old and has the most laid back temperament i have ever seen in a Rhino and at around 9.5KG or over 20lbs that's just as well.
> 
> Cheers Keith




very nice , I can't wait for mine to get even more tame and bigger I notice a little improvement each week , falling asleep on my chest shows how much he trusts me . :2thumb: Mine seems to be bunking up and less in length .


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

RobK. said:


> very nice , I can't wait for mine to get even more tame and bigger I notice a little improvement each week , falling asleep on my chest shows how much he trusts me . :2thumb: Mine seems to be bunking up and less in length .



Hi Rob he looks lovely and calm with you, spot no that, just what you want, going by the picture he looks just about the same size as our younger female, she had a growth spurt in her length and as you say your fella is doing, she now seems to be bulking up in body size to.:2thumb:


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jul 19, 2012)

BUMP2010 said:


> Superb looking Fella you have there, they are not available in the UK and if they were the cost would run into thousands of £, how old is he?
> 
> Cheers Keith


Thank you for the kind words Keith. Buzz is 5 years old, he's a David Blair cayman hybrid Brac iguana. Thousands of pounds? Damn. Buzz only ran me about 250 US dollars. He's my big gentle beast!


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

TeguBuzz said:


> Thank you for the kind words Keith. Buzz is 5 years old, he's a David Blair cayman hybrid Brac iguana. Thousands of pounds? Damn. Buzz only ran me about 250 US dollars. He's my big gentle beast!


Nice to see you finally on here mate. Iv seen quite a bit of your stuff on youtube (love the snapper herping).

Over here your looking at 500GBP+ for a normal rock, the crosses are a bit more dearer but rearley available and the blues around 5000GBP if you can find one the like rockin horse sh#t


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jul 19, 2012)

winno said:


> Nice to see you finally on here mate. Iv seen quite a bit of your stuff on youtube (love the snapper herping).
> 
> Over here your looking at 500GBP+ for a normal rock, the crosses are a bit more dearer but rearley available and the blues around 5000GBP if you can find one the like rockin horse sh#t


Ah glad to see one of my viewers on here! Haha. Mind I ask what your username on YouTube is? I may know you. Yea the snapper herping days were great haha, had a lot of fun and planning to go back to it soon seeing as many people have been in-boxing me requesting herping vids. Thanks for the mind words!


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

TeguBuzz said:


> Ah glad to see one of my viewers on here! Haha. Mind I ask what your username on YouTube is? I may know you. Yea the snapper herping days were great haha, had a lot of fun and planning to go back to it soon seeing as many people have been in-boxing me requesting herping vids. Thanks for the mind words!


herpwinno
HerpWinno's channel - YouTube

: victory:


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

sorry i meant to type BULKING up !!:blush:


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

RobK. said:


> sorry i meant to type BULKING up !!:blush:


No problem there i'm always hitting the wrong key, Hmmmm, 



RobK. said:


> image



Great picture mate he looks good, will get some up to date of our youngest female and post them for you all to se.

Cheers Keith


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

BUMP2010 said:


> No problem there i'm always hitting the wrong key, Hmmmm,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking forward to it !!

his baby photo !!


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

check this one out 
cyclura cornuta | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

BUMP2010 said:


> No problem there i'm always hitting the wrong key, Hmmmm,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RobK. said:


> looking forward to it !!
> 
> his baby photo !!
> 
> image


Hi Rob and all well not quite as promised but here is a picture of our youngest, Bump with Caz just after he has had a bath, he is two years and two months old now.

Cheers Keith


----------



## jimbopfc (Nov 9, 2011)

*Hi everyone!*

Hi there, we've recently got a pair of rhinos, Rocky & Pebbles, 6 & 4 years old respectively & thought to join the thread! Found it very useful in our decision to get them in the first place & help with all topics! Looking to build them a custom viv, space isn't an issue but Rocky is very clumsy and tends to sleep walk most evenings so I'm kind of restricted height wise, anyone else had a similar problem?! Here's a couple of pics too.


----------



## jimbopfc (Nov 9, 2011)

*Another Pebbles!*


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

jimbopfc said:


> Hi there, we've recently got a pair of rhinos, Rocky & Pebbles, 6 & 4 years old respectively & thought to join the thread! Found it very useful in our decision to get them in the first place & help with all topics! Looking to build them a custom viv, space isn't an issue but Rocky is very clumsy and tends to sleep walk most evenings so I'm kind of restricted height wise, anyone else had a similar problem?! Here's a couple of pics too.image



Hi not had the problem with a any of mine sleepwalking, that is surprising as rhino's do not see well at night at all and will generally bed down where they feel secure and not move until daylight.

Did you get them from one of the fella's at Grange Reps? I would not call our rhino's clumsy, they just go where they want to without any regard for what stands in there way, that just gets pushed aside knocked over or walked on depending on the mood at the time, bless'em.


----------



## jimbopfc (Nov 9, 2011)

BUMP2010 said:


> Hi not had the problem with a any of mine sleepwalking, that is surprising as rhino's do not see well at night at all and will generally bed down where they feel secure and not move until daylight.
> 
> Did you get them from one of the fella's at Grange Reps? I would not call our rhino's clumsy, they just go where they want to without any regard for what stands in there way, that just gets pushed aside knocked over or walked on depending on the mood at the time, bless'em.


 
Yeah that's the pair, when he said he would sleep walk i didn't think much of it but he literally just goes straight with his eyes closed until he reaches the side n continues trying for 5 mins then sleeps there! If i can get a vid I'll put it up!

I noticed you've helped a few with handling techniques and would love some help with the female, only had them a couple of weeks & she's improved loads but can see what you mean about trying to teach me, she is one very clever but testing girl! Any help would be greatly appreiciated!


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

jimbopfc said:


> Yeah that's the pair, when he said he would sleep walk i didn't think much of it but he literally just goes straight with his eyes closed until he reaches the side n continues trying for 5 mins then sleeps there! If i can get a vid I'll put it up!
> 
> I noticed you've helped a few with handling techniques and would love some help with the female, only had them a couple of weeks & she's improved loads but can see what you mean about trying to teach me, she is one very clever but testing girl! Any help would be greatly appreiciated!


OK you two will do our best but do your selves a favour and take it well easy, i now when they are new to you all you want to do is be there friend and handle them, don't just give it as much time and space as it takes.

One little tip is just like Dogs & Cats they love there chest scratched i,e the bit between there front legs, side to side remember the scale direction.

always happy to help if i can.

Cheers Keith


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

BUSTER:flrt:


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

winno said:


> BUSTER:flrt:
> image
> image
> image



Ha fella he's looking good, how the hell are you have not seen you around for a wile?


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

BUMP2010 said:


> Ha fella he's looking good, how the hell are you have not seen you around for a wile?


Doing good buddy hopes alls well your end. did you find the electric Blues??
Been mad busy at work late nights all the time so misses if looking after animals for me as lights out by the time I'm getting in at the moment. IT SUCKS

Early signs looking like buster and pebbles are girls and blues a boy but time will tell for definite.

We had to put blue in a separate viv know as he? is starting to get quite dominant around the others which has been stressing the others out especially pebbles. 

But it will give me a better chance to tame him down so fingers crossed.


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

winno said:


> Doing good buddy hopes alls well your end. did you find the electric Blues??
> Been mad busy at work late nights all the time so misses if looking after animals for me as lights out by the time I'm getting in at the moment. IT SUCKS
> 
> Early signs looking like buster and pebbles are girls and blues a boy but time will tell for definite.
> ...


Hi Fella, yes wear good here as well loads of baby reps to feed and look after, keeps me busy.

Don't knock the work mate all i am hearing is there is not much about so take it wile it's there.

No Electric blues as yet but we think we have found people with eggs & young so fingers crossed.

How old are your trio? I only no one person who has a trio of rhino's living together, it's hard to do, no it's hard if your not around but if he is the only HE i would try and re-introduce him? 

It's a hard call i no how hard they can be to get together or even re-introduce and uppermost i no how nasty they can be in there fights.

Take it easy fella, Cheers Keith:2thumb:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Ill check ages when i get in still little though


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*

Well people this is a very quiet little thread these days, have a look at these few pictures our big male Deago having a walk around the garden a few evenings ago.

Thats it had enough he's heading for home.


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

BUMP2010 said:


> Well people this is a very quiet little thread these days, have a look at these few pictures our big male Deago having a walk around the garden a few evenings ago.
> 
> Thats it had enough he's heading for home.
> 
> ...


Quality Pixs Buddy and yes Deago is stunning.:flrt:

heres a couple of growth pixs
this is blue in march








and this is him 6 months later over doubled in size


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

*he's two !!*

my rhino is two now and doing great 46'' . he was laid july 2010 , hatched oct 2010 and i bought him march 13 2011 he's from Tom Crutchfield and one of Fred and Wilma 's , Wilma's last clutch 2010 before she died . she laid 26 eggs . I have had people tell me or just about accuse me of lying that no way he's two . ?? But i know for a fact he is 2 He had very large parents , both very large for their sex . sometimes i wonder why i bother posting on that forum . Anyway , thanks for your kindness on here . 


march 2010 , his first day, stressed 










weeks later , calm and active and eating well .










not sure how old he is here ?










now , very tame , 46' and fun to have .


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

RobK. said:


> my rhino is two now and doing great 46'' . he was laid july 2010 , hatched oct 2010 and i bought him march 13 2011 he's from Tom Crutchfield and one of Fred and Wilma 's , Wilma's last clutch 2010 before she died . she laid 26 eggs . I have had people tell me or just about accuse me of lying that no way he's two . ?? But i know for a fact he is 2 He had very large parents , both very large for their sex . sometimes i wonder why i bother posting on that forum . Anyway , thanks for your kindness on here .
> 
> 
> march 2010 , his first day, stressed
> ...



Bet I can guess what forums your talking bout. TBH is quite big for 2 just take it as a sign of great health. I can'twait to see his adult size seen Fred and willma on you tube didn't realise she died poor thing .


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

winno said:


> Bet I can guess what forums your talking bout. TBH is quite big for 2 just take it as a sign of great health. I can'twait to see his adult size seen Fred and willma on you tube didn't realise she died poor thing .


it not like i have him steroids or something , just all the staple greens , veggies and fruits . and a little mazuri TC each day . someone on that forum said he was three and i just forgot . Oct 2010 to Oct 2012 = 3 years ??? whatever LOL 


he was sick for two months and didn't grow at all , he also lost the tip of his tail from being dehydrated at the vet . :bash: I never again leave him at a vet care . and this was the best reptile vet in N.Utah . when i picked him up he was cold , skinny and dehydrated . She said take him home , lower his temps , and feed him every other day and leave him alone for 3 months I did the opposite and he recovered . hand fed him , soaked him in the bath twice a day , up his temps to 125 basking area and kept his cage at 80 at night . he doing great now . if i had followed her advice he would be dead .


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

funny thing about growth , no two are the same . Also FRED and Wilma are/were huge .

I was born 8 weeks premature , came out backward , not breathing and still weighed 7 lbs they told me i would most likeley never be very big . when i graduated high school i was 5'10'' I am 6'5'' now and 220lbs . :gasp: My brother use to call me a runt , he is only 6'2 . LOL LOL and i call him shorty not steve


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

very nice looking guy you got there !!:no1:




BUMP2010 said:


> Well people this is a very quiet little thread these days, have a look at these few pictures our big male Deago having a walk around the garden a few evenings ago.
> 
> Thats it had enough he's heading for home.
> 
> ...


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

winno said:


> some of buster


hows buster , growing like crazy ??


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

*Roni and me*


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

RobK. said:


> image


. 

He is looking good & seems as if he's had a growth spert :2thumb:


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

*breakfast time*

enjoying his collard and mustard greens , he really loves tearing whole leaves apart . gives him a little exercise also











i move the bricks around so he doesn't get bored . plus i feed him on and off at day so he's active looking for food . by mid afternoon he's full . unless i have to be gone all day then he gets a bunch in the morning .


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

*Bath*

and potty time . i put my rhino in this blue tub with warm water every day and he goes poop . On days he get a tub bath like today , he goes from blue tub to bath tub . It keeps the tub spotless and his enclosure .


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

*Bath*

sorry double post


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

RobK. said:


> and potty time . i put my rhino in this blue tub with warm water every day and he goes poop . On days he get a tub bath like today , he goes from blue tub to bath tub . It keeps the tub spotless and his enclosure .
> 
> image


Superb idea that Rob, think it may just work with all ours.


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Vets*



RobK. said:


> it not like i have him steroids or something , just all the staple greens , veggies and fruits . and a little mazuri TC each day . someone on that forum said he was three and i just forgot . Oct 2010 to Oct 2012 = 3 years ??? whatever LOL
> 
> 
> he was sick for two months and didn't grow at all , he also lost the tip of his tail from being dehydrated at the vet . :bash: I never again leave him at a vet care . and this was the best reptile vet in N.Utah . when i picked him up he was cold , skinny and dehydrated . She said take him home , lower his temps , and feed him every other day and leave him alone for 3 months I did the opposite and he recovered . hand fed him , soaked him in the bath twice a day , up his temps to 125 basking area and kept his cage at 80 at night . he doing great now . if i had followed her advice he would be dead .


We have recently had problems with Dora our oldest female, she has started to drag her rear legs, our usual vet is over 40 miles away so we took a look on the internet to see if there was one closure.

I found a vet just 8 miles up the road on the outskirts of Bedford, after making a few inquires we were informed that the reptile vet that practised there was first class and could count amongst her clients Woburn safari park.

That will do, of we go with Dora in the largest RUB you can get thinking the the shorter journey would be much better for her, less stress, we see the vet and are told Dora will have to stay over night as they need to do ex-rays of her spine to Se what is wrong.

So of I go to collect her the next day only to be told the ex-ray did not show anything was wrong, she proscribed some anti inflammatory liquid but it was not in-stock, this was Tuesday and it would not be in until at least Friday, Hmmm, then i get the bill without the cost of the painkiller for her over £150.00, we are no further forward and no anti inflammatory to boot, and that was an extra £40.00 on top but they did not have any.

Please don't get me wrong it is not the Money just bad service and no result.

Anyway her walking started to show signs of improvement so i canceled the drugs.

Next week the problem was back so i phoned our old vets went down to Se Simon with Dora and told him the full story, he sent of to the first vets for the ex-rays and we went back two days later for a consultation.

We were told by Simon our original vet that the ex-ray was taken from the top and he needed a side ex-ray to se what was going on, anyway to cut a very long story shorter new ex-rays were takern and it turns out she has a slipped disk, poor thing.

He thinks this was probably coursed but the the Male in one of there mock battles or even matting, or poss the 2 of them fighting on and falling there food shelf, we will never no for sure.

He gave us some anti inflammatory drugs from stock, thats better, anyway two weeks down the line and she is walking a lot better and getting back to her old self.

The Bill from our original vet was for anaesthetising her for a new set of ex-rays, blood test, the medication and two consultations, it was less than a hundred pounds not a rip-off like the other lot, and most importantly Dora is looking better.

Cheers all Keith:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

BUMP2010 said:


> We have recently had problems with Dora our oldest female, she has started to drag her rear legs, our usual vet is over 40 miles away so we took a look on the internet to see if there was one closure.
> 
> I found a vet just 8 miles up the road on the outskirts of Bedford, after making a few inquires we were informed that the reptile vet that practised there was first class and could count amongst her clients Woburn safari park.
> 
> ...



Glad she sounds on the mend :2thumb:

we only use one vet as was recommended to us by our local rep shop and herp club and he's brilliant and very well priced. Never had to spend that much on a reptile before. To be honest I'm surprised they charged you on the second visit as after missing it on the first trip. You've had to pay for there false diagnosis. 

best of luck mate :no1:


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

winno said:


> Glad she sounds on the mend :2thumb:
> 
> we only use one vet as was recommended to us by our local rep shop and herp club and he's brilliant and very well priced. Never had to spend that much on a reptile before. To be honest I'm surprised they charged you on the second visit as after missing it on the first trip. You've had to pay for there false diagnosis.
> 
> best of luck mate :no1:


Yes that's about the size of it mate, most important to us is Dora improves, we seem to be going in the right direction now.

Cheers Mate:2thumb:

PS will keep you all posted.


----------



## monitormayhem (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi all, just wanted to say there are some beautifull iggs on here.
I got my trio only three weeks ago but already had so much enjoyment from them, thought i would be patient and let them settle and just do the minimal daily maintenance till they are used to their surroundings but already we seem to be settling into our routine.
As soon as feed is ready in the morning they now boldly run to me ready for me to place bowl and change water taking food from my hand.
I feed twice a day so as to keep fresh and only hae a handfull left of this at the end of each day but want to make sure there is enough with there being three of them.
They are so inquisitie and full of character, so pleased with them : victory:


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*



monitormayhem said:


> Hi all, just wanted to say there are some beautifull iggs on here.
> I got my trio only three weeks ago but already had so much enjoyment from them, thought i would be patient and let them settle and just do the minimal daily maintenance till they are used to their surroundings but already we seem to be settling into our routine.
> As soon as feed is ready in the morning they now boldly run to me ready for me to place bowl and change water taking food from my hand.
> I feed twice a day so as to keep fresh and only hae a handfull left of this at the end of each day but want to make sure there is enough with there being three of them.
> They are so inquisitie and full of character, so pleased with them : victory:


Hi are these the three youngsters from philipinceguy on here? :2thumb:


----------



## monitormayhem (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi, yes i got these from Phil : victory:


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Cyclura*

_*Just though that we would put up the latest picture's we have of our youngest female.


She is in superb condition with no loose / spare skin at all just muscle *_


----------



## monitormayhem (Jun 2, 2010)

Awh she is beautifull, does she pose on command like that for all her pics lol. What age is she?


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

monitormayhem said:


> Awh she is beautifull, does she pose on command like that for all her pics lol. What age is she?


_*She is 3.5 years opprox and the biggest poser we have. *_


----------



## monitormayhem (Jun 2, 2010)

Had a little tidy round in there this morn, easier said than done with three of them assisting :whistling2: bless them, all helps with them getting used to me i suppose lol.
Took heater guard off and cleaned as they like sitting on this and pooing directly on to it, drilled and cable tied a piece of wood to this to see if that will help with the stinky problem.
The basking spot has an entrance either side to double up as a hide and i placed some wood on some strips to act as another hide/burrow and also to put their food/water on to keep it clean.
Size is 8x4x3.
Any suggestions improements welcome, nicely though lol.
















































:gasp: please note there's not oondles of poo in there, the substrate is sand/soil mix.
If anyones wondering this morn they are munching:-
spring green
chard
baby pak choys
small pieces of toms/pepper/beans
small topping of grated carrot/parsnip
couple of raspberries and blueberries (not a regular)
\/its
: victory:


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Cyclura looking good, more pics please guys :no1:


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

What do your full-grown enclosures look like? I'm remodeling my rhino's and wanna see some pics for inspiration. I need to find some thicker limbs as Spike can't really rest on the ones he's got anymore.

I gotta take some new pics as well. Can't believe he's almost 5 years old! Will upload some pics tomorrow (haven't been on consistently in a year or so).


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's a recent pic. His lights had just come on (that's why he's so dark).

Was in a rush so had to feed him pretty early in the morning (I usually wait until he's had a chance to warm up).

Looking back through your pics, I'm kinda worried about Spike now. 4 1/2 years old and not nearly as big as some of the others in this thread that are even younger. He eats like a pig (very large dog bowl full of food daily: collard, mustard, dandelion, turnip greens, butternut squash are staples, then mix in other items for variety).


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi there. I am possibly getting a 3 foot cuban rock iguana, and was wondering about when breeding season starts and ends, so i am aware of when he will need more space as far as me backing off of handling or not.

He IS a male, so i know he will be a bit more defensive of his territory during this time, i was just wondering when this would be???


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

xxmasal22xx said:


> Hi there. I am possibly getting a 3 foot cuban rock iguana, and was wondering about when breeding season starts and ends, so i am aware of when he will need more space as far as me backing off of handling or not.
> 
> He IS a male, so i know he will be a bit more defensive of his territory during this time, i was just wondering when this would be???



Hi there it is breading season now, best of luck.


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

BUMP2010 said:


> Hi there it is breading season now, best of luck.


Alright thanx....now what do i do if he tries to mate with me???? Cuz ive heard they do that sometimes....


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't know how I've not seen this! I don't own an iguana, but here I am with the cyclura they used to have in Chester zoo, about a year ago


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Bexzini said:


> I don't know how I've not seen this! I don't own an iguana, but here I am with the cyclura they used to have in Chester zoo, about a year ago
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/30137410150370012210792.jpg/image
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/29932510150370010390792.jpg/image


Hay Bex you say "they used to have" what happened to them?:whistling2:


----------



## tinkerfell28 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Rock iguana*

I have read many things on what they can eat but my question still remains. What can I give my rock iguana that is under weight to help gain weight. I found her in the Pipes at the hospital and brought her home. Gave her to my friend who was a manager at a reptile store and after six weeks he gave her back. It looks like he never feed her. She is very skinny. I give her pedilite every other day to help with hydration. I feed red leaf because I don't know what else is safe. Until I can set up a better enclosure she is in a 60 gallon tank. She has a uvb light and a hear lamp. I also have a water dish and a log in there for her. I don't know what to use for bedding or what to look out for as far as temperament. I named her Beetle Juice do too the colors. She is my first iguana and I want to make sure I can give her the best life possible. Just remember I saved her from the drains. Thank you


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow, I've never seen this genus before! They're actually really interesting looking. I love seeing pictures of new things, especially iguanas and stuff. I love the rhino's face. Would definitely stand out in a crowd!


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

tinkerfell28 said:


> I have read many things on what they can eat but my question still remains. What can I give my rock iguana that is under weight to help gain weight. I found her in the Pipes at the hospital and brought her home. Gave her to my friend who was a manager at a reptile store and after six weeks he gave her back. It looks like he never feed her. She is very skinny. I give her pedilite every other day to help with hydration. I feed red leaf because I don't know what else is safe. Until I can set up a better enclosure she is in a 60 gallon tank. She has a uvb light and a hear lamp. I also have a water dish and a log in there for her. I don't know what to use for bedding or what to look out for as far as temperament. I named her Beetle Juice do too the colors. She is my first iguana and I want to make sure I can give her the best life possible. Just remember I saved her from the drains. Thank you


For starters get her on some Critical Care assist feeding formula for herbivores, There is also Repashy Superfoods, superveggie, get her vet checked A,S,A,P, as him for he largest syringe they have for the above. When she starts to feed liquidise some spring / collard greens, rocket and cress and offer this, if she refuses it load it into the syringe and feed her, what ever happens you must get her feeding.


----------



## TheDecentGatsby (Jan 30, 2014)

*I'm new to this*

Howdy iguana fans! I'm considering getting a cyclura iguana, and I was wondering what the 'tamest' species is. At the moment, Cuban rock iguanas seem to be winning. Also, do the males get territorial around mating season, or is that just a green iguana thing? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

cover a outdoor enclosure with plastic will allow you to keep your iguana outside on winter sunny days . the 6 mm will let about 50% UVB through . and on a 35 deg it will get 100 deg inside at the top .

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo96/Rkempton/Roni/IMG_6400_zpsd559d25c.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo96/Rkempton/Roni/IMG_6399_zpsa6b407e4.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo96/Rkempton/Roni/ronioutdoorenclsure_zpse873b3fb.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo96/Rkempton/roniframe_zpsbf466616.jpg

Rhinoceros iguana's outdoor enclosure . - YouTube


----------



## TheDecentGatsby (Jan 30, 2014)

RobK. said:


> cover a outdoor enclosure with plastic will allow you to keep your iguana outside on winter sunny days . the 6 mm will let about 50% UVB through . and on a 35 deg it will get 100 deg inside at the top .
> 
> http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo96/Rkempton/Roni/IMG_6400_zpsd559d25c.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks! Turning 35 degrees into 100 is no small feat! I'll be sure to remember that once I acquire one.


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

TheDecentGatsby said:


> Howdy iguana fans! I'm considering getting a cyclura iguana, and I was wondering what the 'tamest' species is. At the moment, Cuban rock iguanas seem to be winning. Also, do the males get territorial around mating season, or is that just a green iguana thing? Any help is appreciated!


Hi yes males do get territorial in breading season, in my experience this starts when there around four years of age. We keep Cornuta so con only speak for that species, if you just want a pet try and get a male, best buy a baby and show it plenty of attention.


----------



## RobK. (Aug 29, 2011)

Roni became territorial at around 3 during the matting season , which has lasted over 6 ,months . Pore guy doesn't know what to think .

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo96/Rkempton/Roni/femoralpores_zpsca751a5f.jpg


----------



## TheDecentGatsby (Jan 30, 2014)

RobK. said:


> Roni became territorial at around 3 during the matting season , which has lasted over 6 ,months . Pore guy doesn't know what to think .
> 
> http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo96/Rkempton/Roni/femoralpores_zpsca751a5f.jpg


Hmm, are you using him for breeding? Because I was just going to get one as a pet (which is why I was leaning towards a male--breeders need more females than males).

Of course, if it really is still an issue, I'll just get a girl.

Thanks again everyone for all your help! :2thumb:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi could anyone give me a ruff guide to how much a rhino iguana cost to feed a week. As I'm having a debate with my brother! Thanks for the help Oli:2thumb:


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Rhino Iguana's*



Oli P C said:


> Hi could anyone give me a ruff guide to how much a rhino iguana cost to feed a week. As I'm having a debate with my brother! Thanks for the help Oli:2thumb:


That I would suspect really depends on where on this planet you reside.
:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

BUMP2010 said:


> That I would suspect really depends on where on this planet you reside.
> :2thumb::2thumb:


England.


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

Well my newest additions arrived today, now I am a member of the cyclura club and to say I am pleased would be an understatement. These guys rock!

I got 1,2 (brought them as 0,0,3 but I'm pretty sure they are a trio) Cuban Rock Iguanas (Cyclura nubila) 
Pictures!

Bath time 
Males the top one, female bottom









The other female









Hissed at the flash 









Out of the bath

Male


















Female 1


















Female 2




















Into the viv


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*cyclura*



Ailurus said:


> Well my newest additions arrived today, now I am a member of the cyclura club and to say I am pleased would be an understatement. These guys rock!
> 
> I got 1,2 (brought them as 0,0,3 but I'm pretty sure they are a trio) Cuban Rock Iguanas (Cyclura nubila)
> Pictures!
> ...



So it all worked out Ok then Tom, they look good, are these the three you emailed me about a few month's back?


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

BUMP2010 said:


> So it all worked out Ok then Tom, they look good, are these the three you emailed me about a few month's back?


Yeh all worked out fine. They are indeed, thanks for your help and advice mate, really appreciate it


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*cyclura*



Ailurus said:


> Yeh all worked out fine. They are indeed, thanks for your help and advice mate, really appreciate it


Great stuff mate, come over to facebook and join Cyclura Friends, superb group.


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

BUMP2010 said:


> Great stuff mate, come over to facebook and join Cyclura Friends, superb group.


Thanks mate, I'll check it out


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*cyclura*

: victory::2thumb::whistling2:


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

I joined that FB group  

I am a bit worried about my Cyclura, I know they are very new so maybe it's just that they are settling in but they are hiding an awful lot. I very rarely see them. The food disappeared yesterday and today. I am worried that maybe it is too hot for them. I have a hotspot of 40C, ambient ranges from 26 to 32C. 

Here is what I am feeding them, bowl on the right. The smaller bowl is for my Ctenosaura palearis


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*cyclura*



Ailurus said:


> I joined that FB group
> 
> I am a bit worried about my Cyclura, I know they are very new so maybe it's just that they are settling in but they are hiding an awful lot. I very rarely see them. The food disappeared yesterday and today. I am worried that maybe it is too hot for them. I have a hotspot of 40C, ambient ranges from 26 to 32C.
> 
> ...


 Hi mate, food looks ok, have put some comments on FB cyclura friends.


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

My Cyclura seem to be doing ok. They are all feeding and are becoming a bit more confident but they still don't come out that much, still early days mind. 

I want to build them an enclosure in the garden for the summer, was wondering if anyone had any experience with having Cyclura outside in the UK? I was thinking a mesh enclosure with half the roof covered in plastic and the other half mesh. Few shelves, branches, and a door so I can walk in there. I would only put them out when its warm and bring them back in in the evening obviously. Do you think I should put a basking lamp in there, it shouldn't be too much of a problem to do, just not sure if its necessary? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 

Also any tips on taming them down? I assume just regular calm interactions?


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

Any help with my last question would be great. 

Also I have been looking for Mazuri pellets online and I found these https://www.kiezebrink.co.uk/tortoise-diet I think it's the same stuff but not sure. I want to add it to my iggies diet. But not sure if its any good.


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*cyclura*

Hi tom, if it where me i would get them tame and used to me before i even considered putting them out side, that will really freak them out, the sound of the wind, birds singing, and so on all noises they have never herd, think twice my friend, there going to live about thirty years, just take your time fella.:2thumb:


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeh fair enough mate. Sounds like a plan. They're still mental though haha, any attempts at taming are met with opened mouths or just frantic dashing around the enclosure. Hopefully it'll come with time.


----------



## l morgan (Sep 5, 2011)

Besides Jurgen schmit who are some other breeders in Europe


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

What species are you after? Rhinos?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Ailurus said:


> What species are you after? Rhinos?


Was about to say, there is quite a few rhino breeders in and around the UK atm, I have my eyes on some of James Helberts babies eventually. :whistling2:


----------



## Sal123 (Oct 18, 2015)

Rhinos are the coolest lizard


----------



## Sal123 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi guys. I am brand new here from the USA. I just started learning all I can about cyclura iguanas. So many questions! 

Do any of you, who have kept rhino iguanas, have any complaints about them not becoming tame? It seems like they really do make great pets.

Does anyone here have an experience of a large male/female biting them? 

Here's the video that had me hooked. I've never seen colors on the snout like this male. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rwTGWKPeQWU


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*cyclura*



Sal123 said:


> Hi guys. I am brand new here from the USA. I just started learning all I can about cyclura iguanas. So many questions!
> 
> Do any of you, who have kept rhino iguanas, have any complaints about them not becoming tame? It seems like they really do make great pets.
> 
> ...


Thats Yudhistra, he lives in Jakarta, nice guy, its different for us in the UK, Cyclura, can be superb pets, but you only get out what you put in, they are a lot of work so think carefully before committing yourself, they can live upto 60 years, food for thought.


----------

